# Is my budgie too old to breed?



## Robin K. (12 mo ago)

I have an 11 budgie(Oliver)whom is showing (Charlotte) he is very interested in starting a family. Is he too old?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hold on -- I don't understand what you wrote.
Are you saying that Oliver is 11 years old?
If so, he is WAY too old to be bred! No budgie should ever be bred once it reaches almost 4 years old.

Do you have other budgies in addition to Oliver and Charlotte?
Are they all in one cage?
What is the ratio of males to females?
How large is the cage? Length, Width, Height?

You need to be doing everything necessary to discourage any breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.*
*Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition**, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Robin K. said:


> Is he too old?


Yes.


----------

